# Chinese Beauty Pageants.



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

China will start having a "Miss China" beauty pageants:
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/afp/china_beauty

A woman practices her talent portion (Tai Chi/Wushu Sword):
http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tmpl=story&u=/030914/241/59lf4.html


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 14, 2003)

You just had to post that didn't ya?  Some one asked about fetishes earlier....... that's my biggy.  And her talent is MA related... I'm in love... well, maybe not love but at least I'm in like. Zhagn Xi Yi,  Michelle Yeoh... *growls*.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

I for one would like to watch such a program


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 14, 2003)

RIght?  Arent asian women the most phenominaly beautiful creatures on the face of the planet???


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Technopunk _
> *RIght?  Arent asian women the most phenominaly beautiful creatures on the face of the planet??? *



I've got your back on that one. :asian:


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 14, 2003)

Let's not forget Lucy Liu, Kelly Hu, Bridgette Lin, Maggie Cheung, Christy Chun, and Rosamund Kwan. Major hot babes, one and all.  
Of course, I always appreciated them for their minds.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 14, 2003)

I missed the fetish thread, but thought the idea of doing a Tai Chi sword routine for the "talent portion" was neat!

I've always found Japanese women especially attractive.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *You just had to post that didn't ya?  Some one asked about fetishes earlier....... that's my biggy.  And her talent is MA related... I'm in love... well, maybe not love but at least I'm in like. Zhagn Xi Yi,  Michelle Yeoh... *growls*. *



*pant*pant*slobber*WOOO-MAN, WOOO-MAN, Me likeeee! (grabs fiancee by hair and drags towards bedroom, until catches right cross to jaw, bring back reality).

Seriously one thing I have noticed is that every culture and race has extremely beautiful women. You just have to find them. I think asian women are most beautiful in a delicate and graceful element. This fine specimen picked a perfect medium to display grace and elegance; tai chi sword. Bravo.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

I live right by a major university, and frequent a tea shop thats also visited by a large number of students...many of whom are Asian.   I'm constantly reminded by my gf that I'm not on the market.  heh.  She knows my weakness's too well.
(Course, Redheads, Brunettes and Goths also are on that list..heh)

Its nice to see the martial contribution though....it'll definately set them apart in a good way from the other nations contestants.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

I am half asian..  
though hard to tell.  My other half , Scottish must be stronger DNA wise *G*


----------



## OULobo (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I am half asian..
> though hard to tell.  My other half , Scottish must be stronger DNA wise *G* *



Yep, that sounds right, Scots are bullheaded all the way to the genetic level. (j/k)


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Yep, that sounds right, Scots are bullheaded all the way to the genetic level. (j/k)
> 
> *




Got that right Lobo  *Snickers*


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OULobo _
> *Yep, that sounds right, Scots are bullheaded all the way to the genetic level. (j/k)
> 
> *



And if you think asians aren't stubborn, you haven't met my wife!  Personally, I think she could make a Scot look like a limp noodle.  

Needless to say, I'd have to agree with the folks showering praises on the beauty of asian ladies.  I've been married to one for almost 11 years.  With her, the beauty goes way beyond skindeep, as does the stubborn. :asian:


----------



## qizmoduis (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *I am half asian..
> though hard to tell.  My other half , Scottish must be stronger DNA wise *G* *



You are?  Honestly, I wouldn't have guessed that.  My daughter's half-asian as well, and most people don't know it unless I tell them, although she does have a touch of the exotic.

Quite frankly, I fear for my sanity once she hits the teenage years.  That's one of the reasons I took up Kenpo, and also why I'm making her take it as well.  She's got a dimply smile that'll melt you.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *And if you think asians aren't stubborn, you haven't met my wife!  Personally, I think she could make a Scot look like a limp noodle.
> 
> Needless to say, I'd have to agree with the folks showering praises on the beauty of asian ladies.  I've been married to one for almost 11 years.  With her, the beauty goes way beyond skindeep, as does the stubborn. :asian: *



Gee I can't win either way.. 

Congratulations Qizmoduis~!


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *You are?  Honestly, I wouldn't have guessed that.  My daughter's half-asian as well, and most people don't know it unless I tell them, although she does have a touch of the exotic.
> 
> Quite frankly, I fear for my sanity once she hits the teenage years.  That's one of the reasons I took up Kenpo, and also why I'm making her take it as well.  She's got a dimply smile that'll melt you. *



Yeppers.. I'm half Thai and half Scottish  
call myself a Thai dyed Scot *G*

I bet she's lovely~!!! and good luck *G*


----------



## arnisador (Sep 15, 2003)

You don't look half-Asian at all *KenpoTess*?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *You don't look half-Asian at all KenpoTess? *



You can tell a bit by the eyes.  Definate asian characteristics IMHO.

See, thats the problem with most guys...they always seem to miss looking at the ladies eyes.  I'm a gentleman.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> *You are?  Honestly, I wouldn't have guessed that.  My daughter's half-asian as well, and most people don't know it unless I tell them, although she does have a touch of the exotic.
> 
> Quite frankly, I fear for my sanity once she hits the teenage years.  That's one of the reasons I took up Kenpo, and also why I'm making her take it as well.  She's got a dimply smile that'll melt you. *



My suggestion is to keep on training.   My girl is 8 and I've got the boys calling and boys at my door.  Unfortunately for them I haven't let on to anything just so one day they shall be shocked.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *See, thats the problem with most guys...they always seem to miss looking at the ladies eyes.  I'm a gentleman.  *



Hey, I try to look into the eyes as best as I possibly can so women don't think I'm a big perv.:rofl:


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *You can tell a bit by the eyes.  Definate asian characteristics IMHO.
> 
> See, thats the problem with most guys...they always seem to miss looking at the ladies eyes.  I'm a gentleman.  *



*snickering.. nice save Bob


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Hey, I try to look into the eyes as best as I possibly can so women don't think I'm a big perv.:rofl: *



oh gee.. you mean you're a big perv with fetishes that would make me blush.... oh  man.........


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh gee.. you mean you're a big perv with fetishes that would make me blush.... oh  man...*



You won't like me anymore after I tell 'ya. I've said many times to friends that some things just go to the grave with someone.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *You won't like me anymore after I tell 'ya. I've said many times to friends that some things just go to the grave with someone. *



oh pashaw.. you might be surprised


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KenpoTess _
> *oh pashaw.. you might be surprised  *




_(deep breath)_ Hmmmmmmm, Cool.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *(deep breath) Hmmmmmmm, Cool.  *





*thinking this can move over to my thread  Keep the Topic ya know ~!


----------



## Seig (Sep 16, 2003)

Gentlemen and you other males:
    I would like to simply point out in regards to KenpoTess, she's *Mine, mine, all mine and none of you can have her so eat your hearts out!*.  She is quite a lovely woman.  We now return you to your regulary scheduled thread.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 16, 2003)

> I would like to simply point out in regards to KenpoTess, she's Mine, mine, all mine and none of you can have her so eat your hearts out!.


 Is that a maniacal laugh I hear in that message?:rofl:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

Heres a pic from the article... it looks like she's got the blade going thru her hair... on closer inspection, thats the "chopstick" (Sorry, don't recall the name for it) the holds the hair in place, and the blade points forward.

Looks to me like a wushu style sword...


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 16, 2003)

I believe that is one of the spring steel tai chi broadswords.


----------



## OULobo (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *I believe that is one of the spring steel tai chi broadswords. *



I'm not trying to be nitpicky, but I think they are generically called jian and I think a broadsword is generally a little different and generically called a dao (chopper). I'm sure there are others here with better input as chinese weapons are not my suit.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 16, 2003)

> I'm not trying to be nitpicky, but I think they are generically called jian and I think a broadsword is generally a little different and generically called a dao (chopper). I'm sure there are others here with better input as chinese weapons are not my suit.


 You are correct in the fact that I used incorrect terminology.  I'm no expert on chinese weaponry myself.  The difference in a jian and a dao are both subtle and glaring at the same time (if you get my meaning). This is the jian.


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 16, 2003)

And this is the dao or broadsword.  Some one correct me if I am incorrect here.  I just did a quick search and these are what I came up with.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Kaith, I also saw it going through her hair at first.

I found it hard to tell from the angle just what type of sword it was--certainly, I couldn't tell if she was doing a Tai Chi routine or Wushu.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 16, 2003)

Looks like a jian to me.    (Course, I own one....heh)


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

My guess too but it's a tough angle to see it from!

I wonder how common it is for the participants to do a martial arts talent segment?


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Sep 17, 2003)

Yep, it's a jian.  The jian is double-edged and straight while the dao is single-edged and curved (some more than others).  Also, she is forming the "sword charm" , "secret sword", or "sword finger" position with her left hand.  The dao uses the "flat" or "willow leaf" palm.  :asian:


----------



## M F (Sep 17, 2003)

> Yeppers.. I'm half Thai and half Scottish



My wife is half Thai as well.  I'm not sure of the other half.  Needless to say.  I really appreciate Asian Women.


----------



## liangzhicheng (Sep 17, 2003)

It's hard to tell whether she is Tai Chi or Wushu, especially with that loose outfit on so I can't really see her alignment.  IMHO, she is doing wushu.  Her sword charm fingers are bent back, not straight (though other styles of Tai Chi than Wu could use them bent back, I do not know) and it seems like her elbow is a bit flared, not sunk.  Any other Tai Chi folks have an opinion?


----------



## theletch1 (Sep 17, 2003)

Since this is the beauty pageant thread I thought I'd mention that Rush Hour 2 just came on one of the cable channels.....Zhang Xi YI is in it.....(do we have a drooling smiley?)


----------



## OULobo (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by theletch1 _
> *Since this is the beauty pageant thread I thought I'd mention that Rush Hour 2 just came on one of the cable channels.....Zhang Xi YI is in it.....(do we have a drooling smiley?) *



I heard somewhere  that she is an extreme premadonna; we're talking China's little spoiled princess.


----------



## satans.barber (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by M F _
> *My wife is half Thai as well.  I'm not sure of the other half.  Needless to say.  I really appreciate Asian Women.  *



Must............not.........make.......joke.........about.........half a catalogue......................so.....hard.....to...resist........nnnghhhhhhh!

 

Only joking!

Ian.


----------

